# Health insurance for visitors?



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi all,

I am still in visa run mode as I wait for my company to sort their lives out. My UK travel insurance is soon to expire and in any case I am over the 45 day coverage limit for a 'trip' outside the UK. 

Are there any options for visitors to take out health insurance in Dubai or is a residency visa mandatory?

Cheers


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

You can get long term travel insurance policies which include medical cover. Not cheap but they will cover you for long stays. Speak to the usual suspects ie AXA, RSA, Bupa etc


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Norwich Union too.


----------



## Joe201 (Nov 13, 2013)

AXA Gulf is a good health insurance company too


----------

